# Calling all Maadi swimmers!



## phil122

Hi guys,
I am new to the forum and due to move to Cairo in October. I will be based in Maadi and have a couple of questions that I wondered if anyone knows the answer to?

-I am a keen swimmer and would like to know if there are any swimming clubs in Maadi (with expat and/or local members).
-I have also heard the Maadi Club has an outdoor Olympic-size swimming pool. The club does not appear to have a website. Does anyone know how much the club membership costs and if they have early morning lane swimming?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## gr8fldb

phil122 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to the forum and due to move to Cairo in October. I will be based in Maadi and have a couple of questions that I wondered if anyone knows the answer to?
> 
> -I am a keen swimmer and would like to know if there are any swimming clubs in Maadi (with expat and/or local members).
> -I have also heard the Maadi Club has an outdoor Olympic-size swimming pool. The club does not appear to have a website. Does anyone know how much the club membership costs and if they have early morning lane swimming?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil


Hi Phil

There is an Olympic Training Center that has a big pool, very nice, my daughter's school does swimming there once a week - I'm not sure how much it costs to swim there, but I don't think it's too much - there is an Olympic-size pool at the Maadi Club and you can pay when you use it or you can join the club, but I believe it's quite expensive to join. Again, not sure if they have early morning lane swimming. If you are permitted to join the Maadi House (very strict requirements - US citizenship, work for the military or certain companies), they have a pool that is very nice as well.

Debbie


----------



## phil122

gr8fldb said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> There is an Olympic Training Center that has a big pool, very nice, my daughter's school does swimming there once a week - I'm not sure how much it costs to swim there, but I don't think it's too much - there is an Olympic-size pool at the Maadi Club and you can pay when you use it or you can join the club, but I believe it's quite expensive to join. Again, not sure if they have early morning lane swimming. If you are permitted to join the Maadi House (very strict requirements - US citizenship, work for the military or certain companies), they have a pool that is very nice as well.
> 
> Debbie


Thank you very much Debbie. I appreciate your help.

Phil


----------

